# φιλότιμο



## elineo

Σε συνέχεια της λέξης "_μεράκι_" η οποία έμεινε στο ράφι, αμετάφραστη, σας υποβάλλω για μεταφραστική επεξεργασία και ζύμωση τη λέξη "_φιλότιμο_", για την οποία πολλοί ισχυρίζονται οτι δεν υπάρχει σε καμία από τις πιο διαδεδομένες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν την έχω συναντήσει. Εσείς;


----------



## Nightelf

φιλότιμος = with a keen sense of honour

Μόνο περιφραστικά


----------



## elliest_5

E ναι, όλοι έχουμε ακούσει τη φράση "Οι λεξεις μεράκι, φιλοτιμο και παλικαριά δε μεταφράζονται σε αλλες γλώσσες και αυτό δείχνει τη μοναδικότητα του Έλληνα" (ή κάτι παρόμοιο τελοσπάντων) το οποίο συγχωρείται (ας πούμε) όταν λέγεται μεταξύ ούζου, ποικιλίας, σπασίματος πιάτων και "όπα!" στην ταβέρνα αλλά δεν έχει κανένα περιεχόμενο ως γλωσσολογικός ισχυρισμός: 

(α) γιατι ούτως ή άλλως ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός των λέξεων μίας γλώσσας δε μεταφράζεται ακριβώς σε όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες - είναι πολύ μικρός ο αριθμός των αντίστοιχων λέξεων που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με ακριβώς τον ίδιο τρόπο και σε ακριβώς το ίδιο σύνολο περιστάσεων σε όλες τις γλώσσες...

(β) φιλότιμο = earnestness : μια χαρά μεταφράζεται και μονολεκτικα! Φυσικά ούτε η λέξη earnestness έχει όλες τις πιθανές αποχρώσεις και πολιτισμικές αναφορές με το φιλότιμο αλλά και το αντίστροφο. 

Όπως είπαμε, αυτό συμβαίνει με τις περισσότερες λέξεις...πχ. (τυχαία παραδείγματα) και οι λέξεις "λαμόγιο", "κατεργάρης", "διαπλεκόμενος" κλπ. που ειναι επισης προσδιοριστικά του χαρακτήρα δε μεταφράζονται σε άλλες γλώσσες ακριβώς με τις ίδιες αποχρώσεις που έχουν στα ελληνικά, αλλά δεν ακούω κανέναν να λέει "αυτο είναι ο Ελληνας: λαμόγιο, κατεργάρης και διαπλεκόμενος, ξερετε καμια άλλη γλώσσα να χει αυτές τις λέξεις;" Αλλά, φυσικά δεν είναι μονο λέξεις σχετικές με το χαρακτήρα ή την κουλτούρα ενός λαού που δε μεταφράζονται ακριβώς, αλλά και λέξεις εντελώς ουδέτερες που απλώς τυχαίνει να μην έχουν ακριβή αντίστοιχα σε άλλες γλώσσες...Το μόνο που μας λέει αυτό είναι οτι κάθε γλώσσα έχει το δικό της σημασιολογικό/εννοιολογικό σύστημα που πάντα διαφέρει από ελάχιστα έως πολύ από εκείνο των άλλων γλωσσών ανάλογα με το βαθμό τυπολογικής/γλωσσικής  αλλά και πολιτισμικής συγγένειας που έχει με την καθε μία.


----------



## diamanti

*elliest 5: *Συχαρίκια! Και για το σχόλιο και για τη λέξη. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της νοηματοδοσίας της νομίζω καλύπτεται και από τη λέξη *ευαισθησία. *Και για να συνεχίσω λίγο το συλλογισμό σου: αφιλότιμος λοιπόν ο Όμηρος, που δεν γνώριζε τη λέξη; 
(Για πρώτη φορά στον Επιτάφιο του Θουκ.:_τό γάρ φιλότιμον αγήρων μόνον, _ως ουσιαστικό πλέον. Δίσημη λέξη, κυρίως με αρνητική σημασία -υπερφίαλος- για τους αρχαίους.)


----------



## Cynastros

Φιλότιμος είναι  ο αγαπών τις τιμές  του κοινού την δόξα ,
   αφιλότιμος  είναι ο ταπεινός,  ο προτιμών την αφάνεια  . 
  Γνωστή η λέξη στον Όμηρο .. 
  ΙΛ. 16. 461  αιματοέσσας δε ψιάδας κατέχευεν έραζε  παίδα  *φίλον τιμών* , τον οι Πάτροκλος έμελλε  φθίσειν εν Τροίηι … { Πώς θα έπρεπε να το πεί δηλαδή }?
  Όπως γνώριζε και ..  ΙΛ 1. 171  ενθάδ’ _άτιμος_ εών …
  ΙΛ . 2.447  .._ερίτιμον_ αγήρων αθανάτην ..
_Ομότιμον _κλπ.  
  Άλλοι λαοί σίγουρα θα έχουν βρεί το αντίστοιχο της λέξης και κάθε λέξης, όπως ..     Οικονομία , ήλεκτρον , μηχανική , μαθηματική , γεωμετρία .. κλπ.
  αλλά μην νοιώθουμε απολογούμενοι κάθε φορά επειδή , αυτοι οι ¨Ελληνες υπήρξαν Μεγάλοι λογοπλάστες  ..sorry.


----------



## spyroware

Κανείς δε νιώθει απολογούμενος για το ότι η Έλληνες κάποτε ήταν λεξιπλάστες. Νομίζω η 'απολογία' που νιώθουν οι γνώστες είναι ότι επικρατεί η λαϊκίστικη άποψη πως τα πάντα όλα είναι Ελληνικά, η Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η καλύτερη ever, η γλώσσα μας εχει εκατομμύρια λέξεις ενώ όλες οι άλλες είναι φτωχές, η μοναδικότητα μας είναι αμετάφραστη κλπ. Εμένα προσωπικά με ενοχλεί απίστευτα αυτή η απόψη. Όχι μόνο καταλύει ολόκληρη τη γλωσσολογική επιστήμη αλλά και δηλώνει απίστευτη ημιμάθεια και εθνική ανασφάλεια. 

Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έδωσαν πολιτιστικά και ιδεολογικά δάνεια σε πολύ κόσμο μέσω της γλώσσας (όπως και εμείς λαμβάνουμε αντίστιχα τώρα πχ brainstorming). Nα είμαστε περήφανοι για αυτά τα δάνεια δράμα, θέατρο, ψυχή, ποίηση.. γιατί αυτά όντως μετράνε, αλλά ως εκεί. Όχι όπως πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι το αγγλικό after προέρχεται από το ομηρικό αυταρ. Μπορεί σε καποιον αυτό το ψέμμα να του ανέβασε το εθνικό φρόνιμα, εμένα πάντως με έκανε να ανατριχιάσω.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Για να _αφαιρέσω_ και εγώ ένα λιθαράκι από το μύθο του "ελληνικού φιλότιμου", εσχάτως, μόνο *ως απουσία* το συναντώ: "Δεν υπάρχει φιλότιμο σήμερα! Τι τα θες!"


----------



## diamanti

Φίλε Cynastros, πολύ βιαστικά, καθώς στηρίζομαι μόνο στο κείμενο που έδωσες και στη μνήμη μου: το *τιμων *(περισπωμένη, δεν έχω πολυτονικό) είναι μετοχή και το *φίλον *προσδιορίζει τον *παιδα. *Δεν είναι συμπληρωματική γενική λοιπόν από το *φίλον.*


----------



## Cynastros

spyroware said:


> Κανείς δε νιώθει απολογούμενος για το ότι η Έλληνες κάποτε ήταν λεξιπλάστες. Νομίζω η 'απολογία' που νιώθουν οι γνώστες είναι ότι επικρατεί η λαϊκίστικη άποψη πως τα πάντα όλα είναι Ελληνικά, η Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η καλύτερη ever, η γλώσσα μας εχει εκατομμύρια λέξεις ενώ όλες οι άλλες είναι φτωχές, η μοναδικότητα μας είναι αμετάφραστη κλπ. Εμένα προσωπικά με ενοχλεί απίστευτα αυτή η απόψη. Όχι μόνο καταλύει ολόκληρη τη γλωσσολογική επιστήμη αλλά και δηλώνει απίστευτη ημιμάθεια και εθνική ανασφάλεια.
> 
> Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έδωσαν πολιτιστικά και ιδεολογικά δάνεια σε πολύ κόσμο μέσω της γλώσσας (όπως και εμείς λαμβάνουμε αντίστιχα τώρα πχ brainstorming). Nα είμαστε περήφανοι για αυτά τα δάνεια δράμα, θέατρο, ψυχή, ποίηση.. γιατί αυτά όντως μετράνε, αλλά ως εκεί. Όχι όπως πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι το αγγλικό after προέρχεται από το ομηρικό αυταρ. Μπορεί σε καποιον αυτό το ψέμμα να του ανέβασε το εθνικό φρόνιμα, εμένα πάντως με έκανε να ανατριχιάσω.



Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να μην δεχτώ τη σωστή σκέψη απ’ όπου κι αν προέρχεται την αναλύω, αν πρόκειται για λέξη την διασταυρώνω και έπειτα την δίνω , αν είναι ελληνική να απολογηθώ μήπως , επειδή  θα έπρεπε  πρώτα να γίνει σανσκριτική ή οτιδήποτε άλλο ?
  Αλλά μη με σχετίζεις με άλλους, εγώ δεν μίλησα για εθνική περηφάνια  για < Σείριο > και για < άφτερ > , προσπαθώ να είμαι λογικός και διαφορετικός  ,  αλλά κάθε φορά η επίθεση σε κάθε τι διαφορετικό που ακούγεται, είναι τακτική. Αυτός φαίνεται να  είναι  ο κανόνας από εκείνους που θεωρούν εαυτούς  επιστήμονες , υποστηρίζοντας πάντα την  ‘’ίδια’’  θεωρία , αντί να σκέπτονται με ερευνητικό πνεύμα , ξεχνώντας πως,  όταν αυτές γίνονται κατεστημένο  γκρεμίζονται … επειδή υποστηρίζουν μια συγκεκριμένη θέση δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι επιστημονικότεροι άλλων, απλώς ζουν  την  εποχή τους.
  Είναι όμως και απορίας άξιον , αν όλοι οι επιστήμονες γλωσσολόγοι ανήκαν σε ένα κατεστημένο τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν και οι αντίθετες απόψεις, αυτές όμως υπάρχουν , τι να κάνουμε .
  Τα πάντα δεν είναι ίδια ούτε ποτέ θα γίνουν χάριν  ομογενοποίησης  η φύση το αποφεύγει  και οι άνθρωποι πρέπει από αυτήν να  διδάσκονται .


----------



## Eltheza

Καλιμέρα σας!

*Honour* = self-respecting integrity; a fine and scrupulous sense of what is right or due; an adherence to the highest moral standards in one's dealings with others.

Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου γιατί το *honour (AmE honor)* δεν αποδίδει σωστά τη λέξη, 'φιλότιμο';

(Δεν είμαι ανεπίδεχτη μαθήσεως)!)


----------



## elliest_5

Eltheza said:


> Καλιμέρα σας!
> 
> *Honour* = self-respecting integrity; a fine and scrupulous sense of what is right or due; an adherence to the highest moral standards in one's dealings with others.
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου γιατί το *honour (AmE honor)* δεν αποδίδει σωστά τη λέξη, 'φιλότιμο';
> 
> (Δεν είμαι ανεπίδεχτη μαθήσεως)!)


Well, I think "honour" is a stronger meaning - the greek equivalent being "τιμή". So if we translate "φιλότιμο" according to its components (φίλος/φιλώ <ancient greek: to love) it is one's tendency to "seek honours", in some contexts it would be better translated as "conscience/_conscientiousness_ " (τον "χτύπησε" στο φιλότιμο / το κάνει από φιλότιμο), in others as "earnestness" (εργαζεται με πολύ φιλότιμο) or in some others it might indeed be closer to honour (πρόσεξε μόνο μην του θίξεις το φιλότιμο)


----------



## Eltheza

Thank you very much, elliest_5!


----------



## elineo

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους, από μια λέξη που ίσως χρησιμοποιείται διαφορετικά από ότι δηλώνει η ετυμολογία της, εγώ τουλάχιστον έμαθα αρκετά. Εξακολουθώ όμως να έχω απορίες για την απόδοσή της σε άλλες γλώσσες. Η λέξη "earnestness" παραπέμπει στο κάνω κάτι με σοβαρότητα, με υπευθυνότητα. Ομως, το "φιλότιμο", όπως σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται, αποδίδει την "ατομική ηθική υποχρέωση να κάνω κάτι χωρίς εξωτερικό εξαναγκασμό ή πίεση". Ο εξαναγκασμός μου προέρχεται μόνο από εμένα, κυρίως από την πεποίθησή μου οτι είμαι μια κοινωνικά, ηθικά κλπ, ολοκληρωμένη  προσωπικότητα. Δεν σχετίζεται με την τελειότητα του έργου μου παρά μόνο με το κίνητρό μου.


----------



## Cynastros

Φίλε   elineo
  Νομίζω ότι , ίσως έχουμε αποκόψει το νόημα από τη λέξη. 
  Η λέξη είναι σύνθετη , < φίλος- φιλών  + τιμή – τιμάς > , όταν γίνεται μια πράξη χωρίς να έχει αυτό το στοιχείο     ως Προσδοκώμενο,  την *τιμή* , είναι κάτι άλλο, δεν είναι φιλότιμο πάντως . Μπορεί να παρέμειναν στη νέα ελληνική κάποιες λέξεις όπως .. φιλότιμος, αγαθός , καλός , μαλακός κλπ. όμως δεν έχουν πλέον την ίδια σημασία που είχαν αρχικά. Δηλαδή όταν κάνεις  κάποια πράξη με καλή διάθεση και χωρίς αντάλλαγμα την αναγνώριση από άλλους , ίσως είναι  απλά για εσωτερική , ηθική ικανοποίηση. { έτσι κι αλλιώς , αφού στην Ελλάδα χάθηκε το φιλότιμο όπως λένε όλοι , δεν θα το βρείς πουθενά αλλού }


----------



## an-alfabeto

Cynastros said:


> { έτσι κι αλλιώς , αφού στην Ελλάδα χάθηκε το φιλότιμο όπως λένε όλοι , δεν θα το βρείς πουθενά αλλού }


 
Cynastros, μην ταυτίζουμε την έννοια με τη λέξη. Μπορείς κάλλιστα να το βρεις και αλλού, απλώς θα έχει άλλο όνομα και διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις.  
Οι Εσκιμώοι έχουν κι εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πόσα ονόματα για τις διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις του λευκού. Στα ελληνικά έχουμε το "'ασπρο", το "λευκό", άντε και κάποια σύνθετα, μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως πως δεν έχουμε και τις αποχρώσεις. 
Ιδού ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα "φιλότιμου" μεταξύ και μη Ελλήνων: τα μέλη της WR που βοηθούν χωρίς να περιμένουν καμιά αναγνώριση ή αντάλλαγμα. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι αυτό το φιλότιμο είναι και πιο ειλικρινές, καθώς η όποια τιμή δεν αποδίδεται παρά σ' ένα ψευδώνυμο.


----------



## Cynastros

Καλή μου  an-alfabeto ,  για  μένα αυτή η σύνδεση  λέξης – έννοιας , λειτουργεί πάντα σαν οδηγός, η λέξη περιγράφει την έννοια, και την κατάστασή της , η πτώση ,ο χρόνος ,  το γένος κλπ.
  Είπα ότι , οι Έλληνες έχασαν κάτι που τους χαρακτήριζε, _ όχι γιατί ήταν πονόψυχοι ή κάτι παρόμοιο_ . 
Εκείνοι,  { οι περισσότεροι } αγαπούσαν την αναγνώριση  ‘’τις τιμές’’  , την ''αγορά'' .. γνωρίζοντας πάντα ότι αυτές έρχονται μόνο με τον ανταγωνισμό , ‘’ την ευγενή άμιλλα’’   και με τους πάσης φύσεως άλλους αγώνες.
  Σήμερα αυτό δεν ισχύει , αν π.χ.  κάποια αθλητική κλήρωση αναδείξει  αντίπαλο ανώτερο , όλοι τα βάζουν με την τύχη , θεωρώντας το μεγάλη ατυχία αντί να το δούν σαν μεγάλη εύνοια που θα τους προτρέψει να γίνουν καλύτεροι, σε όλα τα επίπεδα ζωής.
   Έτσι τώρα δεν υπάρχει φιλότιμο , απλώς είναι θέμα κερδών. 
  Για τους Εσκιμώους  τι να πώ , αφού όλα γύρω τους είναι λευκά , επόμενο είναι. 
  Η γνώμη μου για τον εθελοντισμό είναι πως κάποια συμφέροντα , χρησιμοποιούν την καλή διάθεση ατόμων, που θέλουν να προσφέρουν κοινωνικό έργο , τα ‘’συμφέροντα ‘’ είναι ‘’φιλότιμα’’ διότι αυτά απολαμβάνουν τις ‘’τιμές’’ , οι δε ‘’ αφανείς ήρωες’’ είναι  οι ‘’άτιμοι’’ επειδή δεν τις ζητάνε.
  Αυτά  , από τα λίγα ''ελληνικά'' που ξέρω.


----------



## an-alfabeto

*Cynastros*, πρώτα απ’ όλα, ζητώ συγνώμη που σε ενέπλεξα κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο στη συζήτηση χωρίς να έχω πρόθεση να ανταποκριθώ περισσότερο. Συνήθως βαριέμαι αφάνταστα το καφενειακό φιλοσοφείν, εκτός και αν συμπυκνώνεται σε παροιμίες και ρητά. Κατά τα λοιπά, μου αρέσει μόνο να το παρακολουθώ, και αυτό για πολύ ιδιοτελείς λόγους: κλέβω λέξεις και εκφραστικά σχήματα. Και δεν ήταν καν Κυριακή όταν το έγραφα, η αφιλότιμη… Θα είχες κάθε δίκιο να μου ανταπαντήσεις με το γνωστό ρητό: "Από τότε που βγήκε η συγνώμη, χάθηκε το φιλότιμο", αλλά προτιμώ να σε προλάβω από τον πειρασμό. 
Μερικές παρατηρήσεις μόνο ώστε να μη μείνει τίποτα να αιωρείται. 



Cynastros said:


> για μένα αυτή η σύνδεση λέξης – έννοιας , λειτουργεί πάντα σαν οδηγός, η λέξη περιγράφει την έννοια, και την κατάστασή της , η πτώση ,ο χρόνος , το γένος κλπ.


 
Xαίρομαι και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Καταφεύγω καμιά φορά και στη φαντασία, πάντα όμως, εφόσον το κάνω ενσυνείδητα, κοτσάρω και μερικά ερωτηματικά από δίπλα. 


Cynastros said:


> Είπα ότι , οι Έλληνες έχασαν κάτι που τους χαρακτήριζε, _όχι γιατί ήταν πονόψυχοι ή κάτι παρόμοιο_ .
> [...]
> τα ‘’συμφέροντα ‘’ είναι ‘’φιλότιμα’’ διότι αυτά απολαμβάνουν τις ‘’τιμές’’ , οι δε ‘’ αφανείς ήρωες’’ είναι οι ‘’άτιμοι’’ επειδή δεν τις ζητάνε.
> Αυτά , από τα λίγα ''ελληνικά'' που ξέρω.


Πιστεύω ότι βρισκόμαστε σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες. Αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε σύμφωνα με τα –λίγα ή πολλά- αρχαία ελληνικά που ξέρει ο καθένας. (Τη βρήκα κάπως τη συχνότητά σου
Σύμφωνα με τα νέα ελληνικά, το *φιλότιμο* θα το ορίζαμε είτε ως "προσωπική αξιοπρέπεια και τιμή" είτε ως "ευσυνειδησία" -με τις πλείστες άλλες αποχρώσεις που μπορούν να υπάρξουν- και σε πολύ μικρότερο ποσοστό ως "αγάπη για τις τιμές". Γι’ αυτό και στο αρχικό ερώτημα που άνοιξε τη συζήτηση θεωρήθηκε δύσκολο να αποδοθεί η λέξη σε άλλη γλώσσα. 
Το ίδιο και η λέξη *άτιμος*, που σημαίνει τον "μη τιμώμενο" στα αρχαία ελληνικά. 
Η elliest_5 έχει ένα πολύ καλό σχόλιο (φρέσκο πράμα!) ως προς τη σύνδεση της έννοιας με την ετυμολογία. Ρίξε μια ματιά αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει.


----------



## Cynastros

Έχεις δίκιο an-alfabeto  σε πολλά σχετικά με τη συχνότητα και τα νέα ελληνικά , και μπορεί  ‘’ λιγάκι’’  να ξεφεύγουμε από το αρχικό,  που αφορά το _σύγχρονο_ ‘’φιλότιμο’’ .  { αλλά κάπου,  κάποτε,  θα συγκλίνουμε .. δεν μπορεί .}
  Εμένα  η προτίμηση μου είναι να εστιάζω στην     αρχαιότερη  θέση,  έτσι θα επικαλεστώ τον Πλούταρχο , που ταυτίζει τους   < αφιλοτίμους  > , με τους  < ιδιώτας  ανθρώπους >…  
  και αλλού ..
  <.. Ο δε απαθής και ακίνητος εν  τούτοις [ Σπαρτιάτες] ως αφιλότιμος προς αρετήν και αργός  καταφρονείται το μεν ούν *φιλότιμον* αυτώι και *φιλόνεικον  *εκ   της  Λακωνικής παρέμεινε παιδείας εγγενόμενον…>  
  Αυτά  τα έγραψα για να υποστηρίξω,   ότι ήταν ζητούμενο  για τους *πολίτες* το ‘’φιλότιμο’’ ,  παρά για τους ιδιώτες. { πάντοτε από τους αρχαίους}
  Διάβασα το σχόλιο της  elliest_5  ..  κατόπιν , { κάπου νομίζω ότι με περιγράφει }

   Καλές διακοπές  σε  όλες και όλους.


----------



## an-alfabeto

cynastros said:


> Έχεις δίκιο an-alfabeto σε πολλά σχετικά με τη συχνότητα και τα νέα ελληνικά , και μπορεί ‘’ λιγάκι’’ να ξεφεύγουμε από το αρχικό, που αφορά το _σύγχρονο_ ‘’φιλότιμο’’ . { αλλά κάπου, κάποτε, θα συγκλίνουμε .. δεν μπορεί .}
> Εμένα η προτίμηση μου είναι να εστιάζω στην αρχαιότερη θέση, έτσι θα επικαλεστώ τον Πλούταρχο , που ταυτίζει τους < αφιλοτίμους > , με τους < ιδιώτας ανθρώπους >…
> και αλλού ..
> <.. Ο δε απαθής και ακίνητος εν τούτοις [ Σπαρτιάτες] ως αφιλότιμος προς αρετήν και αργός καταφρονείται το μεν ούν *φιλότιμον* αυτώι και *φιλόνεικον *εκ της Λακωνικής παρέμεινε παιδείας εγγενόμενον…>
> Αυτά τα έγραψα για να υποστηρίξω, ότι ήταν ζητούμενο για τους *πολίτες* το ‘’φιλότιμο’’ , παρά για τους ιδιώτες. { πάντοτε από τους αρχαίους}
> Διάβασα το σχόλιο της elliest_5 .. κατόπιν , { κάπου νομίζω ότι με περιγράφει }
> 
> Καλές διακοπές σε όλες και όλους.


 
Ενδιαφέρον το απόσπασμα από τον Πλούταρχο. Για την αποφυγή παρερμηνειών μόνο, να διευκρινίσουμε ότι η λέξη "φιλότιμος" εμφανίζεται ήδη αιώνες πριν (Ξενοφώντας, Αριστοφάνης, Ευριπίδης, Αριστοτέλης) και, φυσικά, σε πολύ διαφορετικά συμφραζόμενα. 

Δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο δύσκολη η _σύγκλιση_. Είναι τέτοιος ο πλούτος και η εκφραστικότητα της γλώσσας που μπορεί να συναντώνται όλες ή μερικές από τις έννοιες συνάμα. 

Όσο η επωδός της "πρώτης σημασίας" μπορεί να οκνηρεύει το λόγο και να είναι ετεροχρονισμένη έως αργόλογη, τόσο η ιδιωτική έρευνα στις αρχαίες πηγές, από κάθε πολίτη της Ελληνικής Βαβυλωνίας, μπορεί να είναι ιδιαίτερα φιλότιμη και, κυρίως, ανατρεπτική. 

Όχι· σίγουρα, η _σύγκλιση_ μπορεί να επιτευχθεί. 

Σου ανταποδίδω τις ευχές.


----------

